# Yamaha 25 hp F25 LA 4 stroke info please



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hello, I have a Yamaha 25hp 4 stroke and I can't seem to get any info off Yamaha site. So, I'm hoping someone here can pass good info to get me running. I have a Skeeter boat that it is going on. Pretty much a flat bottom boat. See pics 1968 skeeter boat rebuild, mudd minnow

Looking for :
1. Prop Sizes, I have a damaged 9 - 7/8 x 10 - 1/2 3 blade (recommendations on another 3 blade or 4 blade)
2. I have a Seloc Yamaha but it has no parts numbers to use to tell the Parts and Service people at Yamaha.
3. I need the Anodes (zink) package P/N for this motor
4. Any other maintenance tip like installing a Tiny Tach in the motor will be helpfull and where you can them.

Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

@JC Designs


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

For the prop, I would call Powertech if planning on a stainless. Their team is pretty spot on.
You can use Boats.net to look up pretty much all your part numbers
Tiny tach is just a few wraps of a wire around the #1 plug wire if memory serves me.


----------



## Kirc (Jan 18, 2020)

_"For the prop, I would call Powertech if planning on a stainless. Their team is pretty spot on.
You can use Boats.net to look up pretty much all your part numbers
Tiny tach is just a few wraps of a wire around the #1 plug wire if memory serves me."_

Yes and Yes (have used both), very happy


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Is Powertech the name of a company or prop dealer?


----------



## TXJM (Aug 14, 2020)

michaelgxx said:


> Is Powertech the name of a company or prop dealer?


it is actually both if you google it. Be sure to get the manufacturer. They are out of Shreveport. Call them, they do have a good tech support. 
Chip


----------



## eberin (Jul 11, 2018)

I have a 98 Yamaha 25 with that exact prop, it’s a F25ELHW

I use boats.net too, to look at parts and schematics of it

I installed a tiny tach and I just like knowing the RPMs and the hour meter. Just helps with one less thing to think about 

I don’t see any pics but if you do add some of the motor and someone may give you tip of what it is


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

mudd_minnow said:


> Hello, I have a Yamaha 25hp 4 stroke and I can't seem to get any info off Yamaha site. So, I'm hoping someone here can pass good info to get me running. I have a Skeeter boat that it is going on. Pretty much a flat bottom boat. See pics 1968 skeeter boat rebuild, mudd minnow
> 
> Looking for :
> 1. Prop Sizes, I have a damaged 9 - 7/8 x 10 - 1/2 3 blade (recommendations on another 3 blade or 4 blade)
> ...


I have a 2021 30 HP 4 stroke Suzuki with stock (10 1/4 x 12 )3 blade aluminum prop on my 2004 15 foot Maverick HPX-V. The Suzuki replaces the 40 HP Yamaha. Even with the lighter motor my loaded weight is about 1000 +lbs on this carbon Kevlar hull. I cruise at 17-18 mph and WOT is 25.5-26 mph. I am ok with the speed. However, the hole shot is disappointing. After much research I ordered a 4 blade Solas 4 blade aluminum prop 10.2X 11. I will be installing the new prop soon. It was cheap enough (70.00) so eventually or soon it will be damaged also. At least I can determine if a Stainless 4-blade will work out for the hole shot as well. Get in touch.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Gear ratios are usually different between outboards, the props will also be different.


----------



## michaelgxx (10 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Gear ratios are usually different between outboards, the props will also be different.


That is true. Solas has a prop finder that does ask for outboard and boat specs. Hopefully they are accurate. I will see when the new prop is installed.


----------



## jddonnelly264 (Feb 14, 2020)

Kirc said:


> _"For the prop, I would call Powertech if planning on a stainless. Their team is pretty spot on.
> You can use Boats.net to look up pretty much all your part numbers
> Tiny tach is just a few wraps of a wire around the #1 plug wire if memory serves me."_
> 
> Yes and Yes (have used both), very happy


You can have a custom built by factory with up to 15’ pick up wire.


----------

